# Wolf in Utah



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Not to open a huge can of worms here......my FIL has a moose tag and is scouting in the Red Creek area, and happened upon a big black wolf right on the dirt road in McDonalds Canyon. They made eye contact with each other then the wolf bolted. My FIL sees coyotes all day long at work and knows the diff. I know I know, he said she said, my cousins sisters friends great aunt yadda yadda, whatever, just posting here so those hunting that area can be weary and maybe keep their eyes open. That is all.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We'll add you to the list; many have seen them especially in that section of the state.


----------

